# Eight worst game characters - Tom Nook



## SL92 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.omgnintendo.com/article/101393/the-8-worst-nintendo-game-characters-ever/

I never liked Tom Nook, but I never really hated him like the person who wrote this article does. Anyone here agree/disagree with him being on a worst character list?


----------



## Micah (Aug 6, 2008)

Didn't Storm post something like this before?

Nook is an awesome character with surprising depth (as told in his backstory in WW). I personally like Tom Nook.

And Tabuu made the list? Come on!


----------



## SL92 (Aug 6, 2008)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Didn't Storm post something like this before?
> 
> Nook is an awesome character with surprising depth (as told in his backstory in WW). I personally like Tom Nook.
> 
> And Tabuu made the list? Come on!


I thought that was about Mr. Resetti. I could be wrong, but oh well.

Tabuu has an insta-kill move, and it took me two tried to beat him. I don't like him D:<


----------



## Kyle (Aug 6, 2008)

HEY LISTEN!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2008)

You get rid of Nook's and 30% of town goes unemployed.  Think people.  THINK!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 7, 2008)

Tingle is awesome. What other video game character would wear green tights and be obsessed with money?

Second thought, let's not think about that.

*shivers*


----------



## Kyle (Aug 7, 2008)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Tingle is awesome. What other video game character would wear green tights and be obsessed with money?
> 
> Second thought, let's not think about that.
> 
> *shivers*


Wario. He wears spandex.


----------



## ULT.DARKSAMUS (Aug 10, 2008)

> I've written before about how Mega Man was a merciless meatgrinder of a game, but let's say for the sake of argument that you slogged it out and cleared the six Robot Masters. Let's say you struggle through the first bits of Dr. Wily's castle. *Then, out of nowhere, comes this ten-ton *CEN-5.0-SORD* to cancel your Christmas.*



That was a good read.

But I still think Tingle deserved # 1.

:/


----------



## Kyle (Aug 10, 2008)

ULT.DARKSAMUS said:
			
		

> > I've written before about how Mega Man was a merciless meatgrinder of a game, but let's say for the sake of argument that you slogged it out and cleared the six Robot Masters. Let's say you struggle through the first bits of Dr. Wily's castle. *Then, out of nowhere, comes this ten-ton *CEN-5.0-SORD* to cancel your Christmas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm starting to think that Nintendo purposely brings him back to annoy us. I really don't want a 34 year old time travelling in my games.
What makes me dislike him more, he was necessary to go to in Wind Waker, to decipher the Triforce charts...
Kaloo-limpah!
BE-COME READABLE!


----------



## SL92 (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't mind Tingle when you don't have to pay him, or talk to him, or see him. 

He provides some comic relief in the otherwise-dark Majora's Mask, I disliked him in Wind Waker, and I never really payed attention to him in the Minish Cap.


----------



## Kyle (Aug 10, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]I don't mind Tingle when you don't have to pay him, or talk to him, or see him. 

He provides some comic relief in the otherwise-dark Majora's Mask, I disliked him in Wind Waker, and I never really payed attention to him in the Minish Cap.[/quote]But you pay him 400 Rupees a pop to decipher a chart. You know that, right? I wasn't really bothered that much (the Labyrinth on Outset provided good money along with exploring islands) but it did annoy me.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]I don't mind Tingle when you don't have to pay him, or talk to him, or see him.
> 
> He provides some comic relief in the otherwise-dark Majora's Mask, I disliked him in Wind Waker, and I never really payed attention to him in the Minish Cap.


But you pay him 400 Rupees a pop to decipher a chart. You know that, right? I wasn't really bothered that much (the Labyrinth on Outset provided good money along with exploring islands) but it did annoy me.[/quote]That's why I said I didn't like him in Wind Waker.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm...I would replace Tom Nook with Mr. Resetti. I HATE having to listen to him talk. Especially in ACWW, where it drags out even longer....

I have no problem with Tingle, Navi, or Tabuu though. Tingle was strange, but not that bad. Navi wasn't that annoying, at least compared to Tatl's little dings. and Tabuu was a sick boss.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't like Tom Nook but you can't have a Animal Crossing game without him in my opinion.

And im not a really big Shadow fan but I don't see why hes in there. There are worse Sonic characters than him. *cough* Marine from Sonic Rush Adventure *cough*


----------



## VantagE (Oct 3, 2008)

I dont know why people don't like Tom Nook... He is a pretty awesome character to the AC world..


----------



## Zephent (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeez, when I say Tom Nook is a jerk or something of the like, its usually joking around.


Also now im using this picture, because I never get the opportunity otherwise. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2008)

lol at that pic  :gyroidveryhappy: 

look at this one =o


----------



## Zephent (Oct 4, 2008)

Ah I've seen that, I also read some of the guys story that went with it, when I posted that pic just a minute ago I was looking for the one you posted too, but lost it XD

oh Tom Nook, you evil mastermind you :gyroidtongue:


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Oct 5, 2008)

XD


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 22, 2008)

Tom Nook sure is a total *CEN-5.0-SORD*, but I still like him. He's just trying to make a living.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 14, 2008)

I LOVE Tingle, Tom Nook, and Navi. I agree with Tabuu being lame tho.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh well...even tho Nook is annoying, he's part of the town right


----------



## SacredMaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

i think mr. resetti is the worst  my friends and i always make these horrible comics about him. he is a pedo mole


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

I really hate Tom Nook.


----------



## TiredStudent (Jun 11, 2018)

Tom Nook is not terrible, just a simple animal trying to make a name for himself in an economy filled with bugs and fish


----------

